# How to delete full row when i have more than 1 tables in same excel sheet, insert & delete button goes greyout



## pankajgrover (Dec 18, 2022)

How to delete full row when i have 2 tables in excel sheet. when i click right on row left side to select full row, delete button highlight, when i have 1 table then there is no issue, as i have more than 1 tables in sheet , option full row delete button goes greyout. Any solution for this. Thanks


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 18, 2022)

As you've discovered, you cannot delete a row that has more than one Table in it, but it kind of makes sense. On the *Home *tab, if you click on the Down Arrow under *Delete*, you'll see you can there's a difference between deleting items from a Sheet, and from a Table.
You'll need to use the Delete Table Row if it's row data in a table you want to get rid of. 




If you want to remove rows to move items from below up, you'll have to select the items and drag them up.


----------

